# Behringer Ultra Curve Pro DSP8024 + ECM8000



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice Setup here: Behringer Ultra Curve Pro DSP8024 + ECM8000


Dual EQ Analyzer RTA Behringer Ultra Curve Pro DSP8024 ECM8000 Calibration Mic | eBay


----------

